# Undefinierbares Problem bei der Verbindung mit den WoT-Servern



## Peysgott (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich wende mich heute an euch, weil ich ein Problem mit WoT habe.
Heilig Abend habe ich noch ohne Probleme spielen können, doch als ich mich am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag wieder mal auf kleine Panzers stürzen wollte, kam ich nicht in das Spiel.

Ich startete wie gewohnt den Launcher, die beging wie gewohnt damit, nach updates zu suchen.
Dann kam nach einer Weile der Suche das Popup "Es konnte keine Verbindung zu den Update-Servern hergestellt werden. Details im Systemprotokoll."
Dachte ich mir ok, vllt basteln sie grade am Server rum.
Habs dann am 26.12., also gestern wieder probiert, selbes Problem. Dann dachte ich mir, installierst du des Game mal neu. Hatte noch die alte Installer.exe vom letzten mal.
gesagt getan, Installation verlief problemlos. Wieder den Launcher zum updaten gestartet, er sucht knapp 3 Minuten, dann die Meldung "Die heruntergeladenen Daten vom Update-Server sind ungültig. Details im Systemprotokoll."

Ok Dachte ich mir, vllt ist die exe zu alt. Also wollte ich die neue runterladen, gehe auf die Website, client herunterladen und dann auf den Button, mit dem man die Datei herunterladen können sollte.
Ich draufgeklickt ... und dann lädt der ne ewigkeit und nix passiert. Dann kommt nen weißer Screen (benutze Chrome) mit der Meldung, "Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden, zu eu.wargaming.net verbinden".
Da dachte ich halt, Internet hat sich grade aufgehängt, also das selbe noch mal probiert. Nach dem 9999. Versuch habe ich genervt aufgegeben und beschlossen, mal beim support pöbbeln zu gehen.

Doch was passiert? Genau. NIX!!! kann er genauso wenig ne Verbindung herstellen wie beim Download. 
Kann aber weder am Internet noch am Browser hängen, kann alles andere machen (Youtube, google, amazon, alle gehen und downloads von anderen Seiten gehen auch)


Hoffe einer von euch kann mir da weiterhelfen, weil langsam nervt es mich ein wenig, hab mir extra für die Zeit (hab Urlaub ) Premium geholt, und der rinnt mir durch die Finger :`-(

Schon mal vielen Dank im vorraus, bin für alles offen 

MfG Peysgott


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (27. Dezember 2013)

Zu weihnachten mal Wartung u so oder gar mal Spielfreie Feiertage ?

ne mal im ernst bestimmt nur vorruebergehend so.


----------



## Peysgott (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja, 
hatte ich auch erst im Verdacht, aber bei nem Kumpel geht alles problemlos, deshalb verwunderts mich umsomehr, dass das scheinbar nur bei mir bzw. wenigen so ist.


----------



## Peysgott (27. Dezember 2013)

ok,

Commando zurück, scheinbar war´s nur nen temporärer Fehler, der launcher lädt grade es Game neu runter.

Trotzdem ein Dank


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Dezember 2013)

Ken Ding


----------

